# Subj:HOW DO YOU HEAT IT ?



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone usage home heating oil or fuel oil to heat your shop, shed, pole building or other out building ?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Not me. I have a wood burning stove in my workshop that I fire up on the rare occasions I need to work out there in the cold weather. It wouldn't work if I needed constant heat but it works fine for my needs.

Andy


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

I have an AHS multifuel boiler in my 30x40 detached pole garage. It uses either coal/wood or oil. I usually burn mostly coal in it. It heats my house very well. I also hooked up a Modine shop heater to it and it keeps my garage nice and toasty with just the turn of the thermostat.
The boiler does not throw any radiant heat so this or radiators was really the only option.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I use a oil filled electric space heater. I am not out there enough or long enough to justify a wood stove or other heater. The shop is plumbed with a flu pipe for a wood stove but they are just not practical unless you plan to be out there for many hours. If I need more, I can always fire up a kerosene heater.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

My shop is suppose to be set up for hot water heat in the floor. It has never been hooked up. Think all I need is a hot water heater and a pump to ciculate it. I haven't had the energy to work out in the shop lately, guess I have to many projects I don't want to do any of them. I need to make a list and then pick one and go do it till it's done.
caseman-d


----------

